# What Do You Use for Plant Fungus Control?



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Last few seasons, I've had to spray 7 times plus per year on our Black-Eyed Susan groups . Which is a lot when you consider the undersides need to be gotten, even if tipped with a long handled stick to make it easier. This, going by local Nursery recommendations, actually a pair of them which ended up being pretty far off. Next suggestion being to remove all upper topsoil and replace it with a sterilized batch. Ha!

This year, noticing fungus late, and it does come on quick - spreading within a couple days with some of the rain of late Spring -- I tried Copper Fungicide and it acted to rid practically all of gone in a single pass. _Even dealt with burn through!

What is everybody using for plants especially given spots of weather we've been having?
















_


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Forget the nasty chemicals. Go to grocery or nursery, ( cheaper) & get stone ground cornmeal. Not the enriched regular. Has to be stone ground. Take cheesecloth, pantyhose foot cut out whatever.put a good amount in there & soak overnight in 5~ gallons of water. Pour in sprayer & spray plants well. Repeat in a week or sooner if rained on. Couple treatments & you’ll see it turning around. Maybe spread a little dry around base of plants as well. You will get it knocked out. Off topic fwiw, 1 can sprinkle a bit in shoes for athletes feet. A paste consistency in socks changed daily will knock it right out. It will work


Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've used Bordeaux mixture, aerobic active tea (a compost tea), and powdered sulfur. That's the rough order of effectiveness.

Get too much copper build up in the soil from the Bordeaux mixture, and it will kill earthworms, which you don't want. 

Start wiith the gentler ones, and move up until you get things under control. Bordeaux mixture us the sledgehammer you hope you don't have to use .

Certain plants and poorly drying areas will be most susceptible, and it's easier to treat those before there is a problem than try to get it to clear up.


----------



## slinta248 (6 mo ago)

Vinegar is a proven method for destroying mold and eliminating pesky white spots from your plants. Mix two tablespoons of apple cider vinegar with a quart of water, and spray onto your infected leaves and stems. Repeat every few days until all traces of mold are gone.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

artinall said:


> I tried Copper Fungicide and it acted to rid practically all of gone in a single pass. _Even dealt with burn through!_


My wife was having the same issue and I bought her Copper Fungicide and it worked very well to alleviate the problem.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe Fairplay said:


> My wife was having the same issue and I bought her Copper Fungicide and it worked very well to alleviate the problem.


 Ours have never looked healthier.


----------



## Bellalawn (6 mo ago)

In the event that your plant has been gone after with mold, it turns out to be extremely challenging to annihilate it totally. However, you can utilize this straightforward cure on your green plants - that are or have been impacted with buildup and other growth issues.

●Take one gallon of water, one-half teaspoon of fluid cleanser and one tablespoon of baking pop. Make a point to utilize it right away and not to store it some place. Keep a mind how much fluid cleanser that you add to the blend.
●A part of plant oil is encouraged to be added into this combination. As this oil will assist the combination with adhering to the leaves and choke out the growth. Subsequently, killing it in the long run.
●Ensure it isn't a lot of any other way the leaves of the plants can get coincidentally caught fire.
●Try not to pour the combination when the plant is presented to full daylight.
●Prior to use of this blend to your plants, water it for a couple of days.
●Begin by pouring the combination somewhat to check regardless of whether your plant responds. Then apply it to its different parts.


----------

